# First ever oil painting



## Darfion (Oct 8, 2005)

I normally work in watercolours but thought i'd give this medium a try.




​


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice job! love the colors!  Be careful with oils they mud quickly if mixed on the cavnas too much.


----------



## TPOL (Oct 8, 2005)

love it!


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2005)

:shock: Awesome!


----------



## danny (Oct 9, 2005)

Great work.  My wife paints with oil's, and my son is an art major at university.  I, however can't draw a straight line.  Keep it up!


----------

